# Budget MB with PCI Express support



## chandrudme (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi Friends

Currently I'm having a intel DG31GL MB with 2.53Ghz Core 2 duo and 3GB DDR2..
Since my MB don't have a PCI E slot, I'm looking to upgrade the MB which supports PCI E as well as my current processor and RAM. 

PSU: Mercury 450W

Pl give expert advice to choose a good MB. Also suggest a suitable graphics card (1GB) for it for playing games. 

Thanks...


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 25, 2011)

1.Wrong section 
2.Budget???


----------



## chandrudme (Dec 25, 2011)

oh sorry  

Budget - 5K


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 25, 2011)

for both???
get gigabyte G41 combo and gt210...


----------



## chandrudme (Dec 25, 2011)

yep..  i can spare 2K more if some other MB/Graphics card really worth is available.. 

Thanks ...


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 25, 2011)

if u can try to get a HD 5670 @ around 5k...


----------



## chandrudme (Dec 25, 2011)

thanks buddy....


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 25, 2011)

HD5670 512Mb & 1Gb cost 4-4.2k. grab whatever you find but just make sure the memory is DDR5 & the manufacturer is not XFX. about motherboard, a basic G41 board cost 2.5k or less. check flipkart.


----------



## topgear (Dec 26, 2011)

for a 5k gfx card I think OP better opt for HD6670


----------



## chandrudme (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks sam & top gear...


----------



## aloodum (Dec 28, 2011)

@@ OP:

Combo mobos are very hard to come by..even if u get one i dont think they will be cheaper than 3100 bucks....

Rather get the newer DDR3 based mobos....DDR3 is cheap...4gb corsair retails for 1100 buks these days. Try to sell off the DDR2s..i assume its a 2GB + 1 GB config...2nd hand expected prices are like 700+350==1050..So just a investment of 100 bucks on the ram part.
The main gainer is the price of the DDR3 boards are peretty cheap dese days....The MSI one is cheapest with 3yr warranty at 2.2k..The Asus g41 ml3 is abt 2.4k. SO 600 -800 direct saving here sir...


Do not the MSI has a 4gb cap on totalled insalled ram capapcity..Asus has 8gn..not sure abt giga`s...

Stay away from even cheaper brands like mercury,asrock which retail for 2k...they have 2years warranty.

Cheers!!!


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 28, 2011)

^^
Buddy you may be true in other things but not in calling asrock a cheap company.so please correct it.
@op,
There is one asus g41 which supports both ddr2 and ddr3 ram.go for it,don't know its exact price and model.check asus website for model and for gfx card buy 5670 gddr5 as already suggested and don't go for anyother nvidia cards at the same price and endup in getting some crap card.


----------



## aloodum (Dec 28, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> ^^
> Buddy you may be true in other things but not in calling asrock a cheap company.so please correct it.
> @op,
> There is one asus g41 which supports both ddr2 and ddr3 ram.go for it,don't know its exact price and model.check asus website for model and for gfx card buy 5670 gddr5 as already suggested and don't go for anyother nvidia cards at the same price and endup in getting some crap card.




Dude...asrock is the cheaper, budget oriented wing of asus...im not calling it cheap wrt to quiality or stuff..im saying it retails for less...

The g41 model ur talking abt is the combo..but as i said..these are costly by 600-700 bucks over the normal DDR3 version mainly because they are rare...very few actually stock them...there was time when both the asus and the gigabyte combos used to retail for 2.5k...

Cheers!!!


----------



## topgear (Dec 29, 2011)

Gigabyte G41M Combo ( supports both DDR2 and DDR3 ) is still around ~2.5k ( but only 2 slots for DDR2 and another 2 slots for DDR3 only ) - just checked 15 days ago


----------



## Cilus (Dec 29, 2011)

aloodum said:


> Dude...asrock is the cheaper, budget oriented wing of asus...im not calling it cheap wrt to quiality or stuff..im saying it retails for less...Cheers!!!



Asrock is not at all any budget oriented part of Asus, they are completely separate company. When we went to Asus meetup this year, made this thing clear by asking it to the higher officials of Asus. And Asus is normally costlier than even some premium brands like MSI. does it mean MSI is a budget oriented company? Asrock has motherboard for all the ranges but not all of them are made available in India.


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 29, 2011)

^^also add that thier QC and RMA is not always top notch.Like they used to be....
i miss my asrock *sniff*


----------



## topgear (Dec 30, 2011)

^^ what is exactly asrock **sniff** 

I won't recommend getting Asrock mobos because on their website the official warranty is only 1 year which is just too short IMO.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jan 1, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Asrock is not at all any budget oriented part of Asus, they are completely separate company. When we went to Asus meetup this year, made this thing clear by asking it to the higher officials of Asus. And Asus is normally costlier than even some premium brands like MSI. does it mean MSI is a budget oriented company? Asrock has motherboard for all the ranges but not all of them are made available in India.



Basically, the situation between Asus and ASRock is like this (irrespective of statements from both companies' officials):

- ASRock brand was introduced in 2002 as a value brand of Asus for selling cheaper motherboards with lesser features but good value for money. ASRock motherboards were being produced at an Asus facility in China named Hua Ching.

- Later, Asus began diversifying. A plan was made to separate the manufacturing arm of Asus from the product design. Thus, Hua Ching became Pegatron, the manufacturing arm of Asus as well as ASRock.

- Wrangling between shareholders and planning led to separation of Pegatron from Asus some time in 2009/10 (wrangling theories unconfirmed). Asus still maintains a small stake in Pegatron, thus allowing Asus to use Pegatron for manufacturing motherboards and graphics cards.

- Meanwhile, during the separation, the ASRock brand and intellectual property went to Pegatron which promptly established ASRock as an independent brand. Realizing this turn of events, Asus began to aggressively introduce value priced motherboards (at the time, these were known as the X-series, e.g. K8V-X).

- Because many engineers who worked at ASRock also worked for Asus, between 2005 and 2006 a lot of Asus' X-series motherboards had similarities with ASRock designs (at this time the division of staff was taking place, etc.)

- Now, ASRock is completely independent from Asus, however Asus still (partly) owns its parent company. However this does not influence ASRock's operations, though in general ASRock tends to avoid direct conflicts in PR/marketing with Asus.


----------



## chandrudme (Jan 2, 2012)

thanks aloodum , suresh. AcceleratorX & topgear..

i will try to sell my ddr2 and plan to buy ddr3+MB... thanks again..

wish u a happy newyear..


----------

